# KOII Cubers: Would you attend a competition in MI on May 10, 2014?



## Kit Clement (Nov 1, 2013)

See poll options. Venue has this date open, but I envision it being a problematic date, wanted to poll people to see what thoughts were.

Note: If you wouldn't go due to distance, please refrain from voting.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 1, 2013)

Even though this isn't officially KOII, this might be my last KOII area competition if the move to Florida happens. We plan on moving to Florida at the end of May.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Even though this isn't officially KOII, this might be my last KOII area competition if the move to Florida happens. We plan on moving to Florida at the end of May.



Moving to Florida would just mean KOII(and Michigan) comps would be longer road trips...

P.S. That ellipsis was for Kit.


----------



## kfischer0924 (Nov 25, 2013)

Noblesville, IN reporting in. I'd go. My school is on Balanced Calendar, so my finals won't be for another like 3 weeks afterwards, and the only AP exam I MIGHT have is AP Music Theory, which I understand fairly well... so far. lol But I'd probably do 2x2-6x6, pyraminx, megaminx and possibly OH depending on how good I am at each event at that time.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 25, 2013)

It'll be a tough drive without the support of my usual carpool group, but i think i can make it.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 25, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> It'll be a tough drive without the support of my usual carpool group, but i think i can make it.



If you want to pick me up that would be fine with me.

P.S. your sig is lame...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 25, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Even though this isn't officially KOII, this might be my last KOII area competition if the move to Florida happens. We plan on moving to Florida at the end of May.



WTF That's too far away you gorgeous bastard


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 25, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> WTF That's too far away you gorgeous bastard



so soz beautiful, I figured if anything you'd be down for a beach party after party as opposed to dinner? Not to mention beaches have grills so we can grill up some brats and burgers too


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 25, 2013)

You should todally have feet and mega and 3 wounds of 2x2. If youre feeling awesome. If not, ill still come.


----------

